# Sealer/wet on wet primer



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

just wondered which brand of sealer or wet on wet primer you guys in shops use ? Or do you mix your normal 2k primer 2-1 and add thinners ?do you use this method at all on new panels ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Your paint Brand should have its own sealer mate 


My normal primer is 4:1+10%thinner

same primer but 4:1+35% thinner is a sealer 

sealers can be used on very light repairs ...new panels ...previous balls up panel 

You must allow proper flash time before base 


Tommy


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I use 2. Preference is ppg one which is a different primer for the wet on wet and lays down very smooth. 

Best one I use for new panels is a Sikkens colour build plus. Any oem metal panel that is in good condition doesn't need prepping so you can go straight over saving alot of time. Normally give most a 320 off on the outside but inners don't need touching.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers guys - i do a similar thing tommy with our mipa 4-1 primer but its 2-1 plus 20% thinner and it lays pretty well mate and i leave it for 20-30 minutes and its touch dry and then go for paint, but i was just wondering if theres a proper sealer that can be tinted to suit the colour i was painting.
Graeme1 - is the sikkens one tintable to get it close to the colour ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

de-beer is tintable ...also comes in 3 colours ...really helps 



you using water or solvent?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sikkens colour build plus has about 6 different colours and you get a book with about 30 spray outs so you can choose any colour basically.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We use spies hecker vario primer. No need to prep any new panels at all just nib any dirt inclusions then one coat of vario primer job done.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Were still on solvent mate stuck in the noughties lol
The tintable one sounds good as id struggle to get my boss to buy one let alone 6 colours lol
I love the sound of the spies stuff especialy not having to sand or scuff delivery primer ! Bet they are all pricey ? Just need to convince my gaffer the cost of it would be offset by the time saved !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Where can these be ordered from lads ?


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mipa do Transparent Sealer. I saw you are using Mipa solvent base, worth getting a litre of the sealer and trying your tinters with it.

Do you have a Mipa rep?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes mate but they dont stock all mipa products but we can order from mipa themselves on stuff we cant get from the rep,
Would the clear sealer help with coverage on hard to cover colours like reds and transparent blues etc ?

Sorry mate just read it properly lol, you can tint it then ?


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if it can be tinted, I was suggesting you ask your Mipa rep.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/mipa-2k-hs-wet-on-wet-f-31-primer-3l--05l-activator-118-p.asp

Mipa one mate


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers tommy


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

However this is the one I was referring to.

http://www.mipa-paints.com/fileadmin/product/gb/product/prodinfo/produkt331.html


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers rich -gonna call mipa guy tomorrow and get the low down on it


----------

